# Indestructible McD french fries



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I reckon I've got McD's fries under the car seats a year old that look new......but yes I concur - the video proves nothing.

I'd rather have the non McD's food anytime.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Not to mention the fact they were smaller fries than the steak fries from the regular joint and are cooked a little harder as well. I mean 3:10 in 375 will get those suckers pretty low on the water activity scale. Then you add in the salt (which can get massive depending on the heavy hand dishing it out), and I can agree, they become bullet-proof.

p.s. Yes, the video proves nothing. Although it was interesting how the McD's burgers were support penicillin better than the other burger (the black mold).


----------

